
YouTube bans Neo-Nazi group following backlash over hate speech - neo4sure
https://www.engadget.com/2018/02/28/youtube-bans-neo-nazi-group-following-backlash-over-hate-speech/?sr_source=Twitter
======
daodedickinson
Why does Google News list articles from The Final Call? Do they list the
newspapers of any other SPLC-listed hate group? I've never seen Stormfront or
whatever show up on Google News. They even listed as news the text of
Farrakhan's crazy anti-Semitic rant that CNN highlighted.

------
sudouser
why is the banning always after they have earned Google money??

